# Roli Equator Synth Now Available



## synthpunk (Aug 26, 2017)

Glad to see Roli has finally released Equator without having to buy a Seaboard. But I do think the price is a tad high, I will keep an eye open for a sale myself.

https://roli.com/products/software/equator-synth


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Aug 26, 2017)

I find the roli concept is potential and innovative, but listening through the presets incl the multidimensionality function still doesn't produce a wow in me.

It still sounds like known synth sounds of mediocre quality, whilst the avengers, spire's, omnispheres, and u-he's in the world sound much better to me.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 26, 2017)

Would be interesting if U-he or Synthmaster came out with Seaboard compatibility wouldn't it?



Silence-is-Golden said:


> I find the roli concept is potential and innovative, but listening through the presets incl the multidimensionality function still doesn't produce a wow in me.
> 
> It still sounds like known synth sounds of mediocre quality, whilst the avengers, spire's, omnispheres, and u-he's in the world sound much better to me.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Aug 26, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Would be interesting if U-he or Synthmaster came out with Seaboard compatibility wouldn't it?


Indeed, U-He would be one dev that would actually come up with innovative synth applications is my guess


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 26, 2017)

Make a discrete audio synth for it.
Im thinking Roland could pull it off.
Digitally controlled Analog.


----------



## lastmessiah (Aug 27, 2017)

u-He Bazille and Synthmaster already are MPE compatible. Also Falcon, Softube Modular, and plenty of other softsynths. Bitwig's instruments are all MPE and some of Logic's are too. I know Alchemy is. SWAM engine too of course.


----------



## dathyr1 (Aug 29, 2017)

I am a ROLI user and and have the Seaboard 49 keyboard. Most the Equator presets you hear on youtube , etc are the ones that come stock with the program. ROlI also has a huge library of additional presets provided for free, I just have to download the ones I like into Equator. The new patches become permanent addition to Equator until I think I do a master reset of the sounds if I want to free up some memory space.

Buying just the Equator software without the MPE(5 touch keyboard enabled) may not be any better than other sound libraries out now. Myself using Equator with something other than ROLI keyboard, I set Equator to Non MPE and single midi channel. Its the MPE feature that makes the Riser 49 keyboard cool to play.


----------



## HeliaVox (Jul 9, 2018)

Audio Damage has a new synth out called Quanta that fully supports mpe. It’s a pretty nifty granular synth.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jul 9, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Has anyone tried adding their own samples to Equator? Apparently it can load SFZ format samples, but I have yet to look into how to create SFZ sound banks.



where did you hear that SFZ can be used? Never mind I found it in the equator manual appendix.

I tried to load up some SFZ patches I have and they wouldn't load. Sounds like they are using a subset of the SFZ standard. So you can roll your own sample sets if you roll up your sleeve and get them in the right format, which may or may not match the complete SFZ capability. Then I guess they show up as usable samples can you can then program a preset that uses your samples...and save that as a new thing. Kind of a PITA, hence not many people have been using it. Shame.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jul 9, 2018)

I think someone is missing the boat big time in terms of setting up some wavetable related presets where you slide your fingers around on the keyboard and get wavetable sequencing..


----------

